# Where to live & Where to Find Apartments - Nuremberg 90449 - Sudwestpark



## gaz_0001

Hello,

Can anyone help me please?

I have a job offer for Nurnberg, 90449 Sudwestpark.

I want to know the best areas to live around there and also where to search for furnished apartments online.

I usually use AirBnB, but theres nothing there at all in the area.

Any advice welcome?

Im looking for somewhere within 30min (20 if possible) via public transport. 

I have no children. Just a nice area. Shops, Gym, Cinema, maybe a park. Something like that.

Thanks in advance


----------



## LesFroggitts

If anyone is offering their own services to the OP please do it by private message to avoid breaking the advertising rules.


----------



## Bevdeforges

Probably the best approach will be to visit Nürnberg for a week or two to get a feel for the area - and to look for a flat. But you should definitely ask your employer-to-be for some help in finding a place to live. They should be able to tell you where the folks you'll be working with live - and they may even offer to have a colleague show you around and help you find your own place.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## gaz_0001

I usually do it on my own.

Short term contractor. 6-12 months. 
Nevver get any help!! Other than that off the forums.


----------



## Bevdeforges

Oops, didn't realize it was a contract job. OK, next question: do you speak/read German? If so, perhaps folks can suggest the best online resources for finding a furnished flat.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## James3214

If you don't mind sharing I think a good site is wg-gesucht.de. There are also furnished apartments available on short lets for those owners that go away for a while.


----------



## gaz_0001

Thanks, I'll check it out. 

Anywhere else? 

Also, I'm with Mrs. I want small apartment to myself.


----------



## gaz_0001

I don't speak or read German. 
But it's OK. 

Google Chrome automatically translates everything into English. 

Where should I look online?


----------



## Nononymous

If you're only staying 6-12 months, you will obviously want a furnished apartment. (Unfurnished apartments in Germany can be stripped bare, no light fixtures or kitchen appliances or window coverings - not something you want to deal with.) You could try any of the major listing sites like Immobilien, Wohnungen und Häuser bei ImmobilienScout24 and look for "auf Zeit" - temporary rentals of furnished apartments. I won't do the legwork for you but this search provided 217 results. 

Be aware that if you go through an agency, they will charge you a hefty commission, up to 1.5 months' rent, but given language issues and travel you might find that a worthwhile expense. An agency could also give you some advice on neighbourhoods and commuting times. Plan on paying 1-3 months' rent as a security deposit.


----------



## Tellus

look here f.i.: WG Zimmer und Wohnungen auf Zeit in Nürnberg - Bayern und Umgebung | eBay Kleinanzeigen
but be aware that searching will be hard because of refugees needs.

You even should look for boarding houses like http://www.zeitwohnhaus.de/de/das-zeitwohnhaus/

good luck


----------

